# L3.59 software experiences/bugs



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please post your L3.59 expierences and bugs here. Release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59558


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried this feature. It jumps back several frames rather than showing the frames in slow motion frame by frame. It is worst when viewing SD and a little smoother with HD. It works fine in the forward motions for x1/15 and x1/4.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I spent all of 5 minutes before leaving work. I noticed the following.

1) OTA mapping no recording bug appears fixed. 
2) My HDMI did not come alive. I did try a power cord reset. 

Since HDMI is a big issues and seems to generate multiple threads I will create a seperate thread for L3.59.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I am no longer hearing the warbling of audio when skipping forward or back.


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2004)

My HDMI problem was fixed with L 3.59. I have a HP MD6580N DLP TV which had a handshake problem with the 622. I had to unplug and replug the HDMI connection to get the picture back. *I am now a very happy camper*. I hope others with the same TV will experience the same.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ash... That is good to hear. That is one thing I did not try and planned on doing tonight. It is also the reason I did not vote in the poll I created today. I wanted to try everything before declaring a non-victory. 

Lets hope that is my case also. I will report back tonight.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I went home today, tried everything with my HDMI which i had last night just fine and it is a no go... I plugged the cable into my 942 (still active and updated) worked fine. Put it back in my 622, nothing... Put component on it and it went fine...  I want my HDMI back... Did anyone else lose it last night? YEs i tried power cycling everything, TV, my amp ES 9000 Sony (DVI), the receiver etc. Nooo go. was all fine last night!

-Dogg


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Release notes are now posted: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59558


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

Just talked to a dish tech on audio sync and he said the 358 software upgrade was only for the use of a camera with the 622 and did not address the audio sync.
He said that they are still working on the audio sync and it will be a software change when they figure it out.
The audio sync he fixed for me temporary by going to sd channel 101 and wait for a full picture then using the up button on the remote wait for a channel change and the picture to appear. The voice was synced. Then he had me go to one of my hd channels and do the same thing and the voice was synced. This is the present fix until a software upgrade can fix it.
Dave.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

or just do a hard reboot for the time being,


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

This version made steps forward and allowed for the foundation to be setup for the next. The last thing you want to do is take extreme stride steps, and pass something by in the process. If each time, you improve the product, then the goal and expectations were achieved. At this point, I think a couple of more achievements will occur before perfection.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

ash said:


> My HDMI problem was fixed with L 3.59. I have a HP MD6580N DLP TV which had a handshake problem with the 622. I had to unplug and replug the HDMI connection to get the picture back. *I am now a very happy camper*. I hope others with the same TV will experience the same.


Does it work on your Panny?


----------



## jetjock (Jun 21, 2006)

I have had one problem with it so far. Had to do hard reboot due to loss of audio.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Any word when the video/audio sync issues will be fixed? This is getting old. Give me 3.52 back!


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2004)

gnm313 said:


> Does it work on your Panny?


My Panny doesn't have digital inputs. it is hooked with component cables.


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

New bug since 3.59 for me. 622 is going black and rebooting when hitting PIP Swap. This happens whether I just hit SWAP while watching single tuner or if I hit PIP first to bring up 2nd tuner in PIP window and then hitting SWAP. Running in Single Mode of course. I was using the heck out of this before 3.59 with no problems. After reboot, everything seems fine until attempting to use PIP again. Connected via HDMI but have had no issues there.

Update: 
This seems to be a problem with additional tuner, period. I just started a recording on one tuner and then just channeled up and it rebooted. This was between 2 HD channels. I'm watching channels on Tuner 1 so it's trying to switch to Tuner 2. Also tried going to an OTA local. Then hit PIP, window came up fine. Then hit SWAP and it rebooted.

Update:
I went into System Setup and then to Shared View and Enabled Shared View. PIP starts working fine switching between two sat tuners as well as OTA. Went back to setup and disabled Shared View and immediately rebooted.

I suppose I can leave Shared View Enabled but it has been disabled because I'm running in Single Mode with no 2nd TV, but oh well.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Q: If i want to report to dish that my HDMI stopped working (not to a CSR) what is the best email addy to use to get ahold of the relevant software guru's etc? Would anyone have an idea on this? I would like to report to them what I use in the hopes of them fixing whatever they did between this update and the last. Anyone!?

-Dogg


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Doggfather said:


> Q: If i want to report to dish that my HDMI stopped working (not to a CSR) what is the best email addy to use to get ahold of the relevant software guru's etc? Would anyone have an idea on this? I would like to report to them what I use in the hopes of them fixing whatever they did between this update and the last. Anyone!?
> 
> -Dogg


You'd think they would have an email address or forum to post in. Explaining the problem to a CSR can be painful and we have no idea if they are typing it in correctly.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Exactly... calling a CSR is a waste of time 99% of the time. I know that [email protected] is for issues relating to picture quality etc.. They must have one for the software updates... Anybody ? ;0

-Dogg


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine is still showing me @ L357 in menu>6>1>3


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ZigSteenine said:


> Mine is still showing me @ L357 in menu>6>1>3


Try putting it in standby for a bit and see if it starts downloading. If that doesn't do it you can run a check switch and after it's done and you exit it should try a download.


----------



## steverwrx (Mar 18, 2006)

SMinHD said:


> New bug since 3.59 for me. 622 is going black and rebooting when hitting PIP Swap. This happens whether I just hit SWAP while watching single tuner or if I hit PIP first to bring up 2nd tuner in PIP window and then hitting SWAP. Running in Single Mode of course. I was using the heck out of this before 3.59 with no problems. After reboot, everything seems fine until attempting to use PIP again. Connected via HDMI but have had no issues there.
> 
> Update:
> This seems to be a problem with additional tuner, period. I just started a recording on one tuner and then just channeled up and it rebooted. This was between 2 HD channels. I'm watching channels on Tuner 1 so it's trying to switch to Tuner 2. Also tried going to an OTA local. Then hit PIP, window came up fine. Then hit SWAP and it rebooted.
> ...


THANK YOU SMinHD!!!

I had the exact same problem but found it a different way. I was recording an OTA hd channel and a satelite channel. While I went to view another satelite channel the system would reboot. Called Dish and three different tech dweebs said I didn't have three tuners so what I was trying do was impossible. I explained full well that I have the VIP622 since February and I know its capabililties. Something happened with the 3.59 update. The last tech supervisor said 3.59 went into effect 4 days ago but that was lie. I was livid with him and hung up. I don't really use the PIP function. Checked out this forum and found your post and tried PIP and it started rebooting. Tried your "fix". Does not make sence but it works. THANKS AGAIN!

_Edit: Removed the bash._


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

steverwrx said:


> THANK YOU SMinHD!!!
> 
> I had the exact same problem but found it a different way. I was recording an OTA hd channel and a satelite channel. While I went to view another satelite channel the system would reboot. Called Dish and three different tech dweebs said I didn't have three tuners so what I was trying do was impossible. I explained full well that I have the VIP622 since February and I know its capabililties. Something happened with the 3.59 update. The last tech dweeb supervisor said 3.59 went into effect 4 days ago but that was lie. I was livid with him and hung up. I don't really use the PIP function. Checked out this forum and found your post and tried PIP and it started rebooting. Tried your "fix". Does not make sence but it works. THANKS AGAIN!


I have confirmed this issue as well.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

steverwrx said:


> THANK YOU SMinHD!!!
> 
> I had the exact same problem but found it a different way. I was recording an OTA hd channel and a satelite channel. While I went to view another satelite channel the system would reboot. Called Dish and three different tech dweebs said I didn't have three tuners so what I was trying do was impossible. I explained full well that I have the VIP622 since February and I know its capabililties. Something happened with the 3.59 update. The last tech dweeb supervisor said 3.59 went into effect 4 days ago but that was lie. I was livid with him and hung up. I don't really use the PIP function. Checked out this forum and found your post and tried PIP and it started rebooting. Tried your "fix". Does not make sence but it works. THANKS AGAIN!


Exact same issue with me.

_Edit: Removed the DISH Network Bash. Please keep this thread on track with constructive feedback. -- Rob Glasser_

_Edit: Removed per no Bash Rule. Like Rob said, we need to keep this thread on a constructive feedback path _


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

SMinHD said:


> New bug since 3.59 for me. 622 is going black and rebooting when hitting PIP Swap. This happens whether I just hit SWAP while watching single tuner or if I hit PIP first to bring up 2nd tuner in PIP window and then hitting SWAP. Running in Single Mode of course. I was using the heck out of this before 3.59 with no problems. After reboot, everything seems fine until attempting to use PIP again. Connected via HDMI but have had no issues there.
> 
> Update:
> This seems to be a problem with additional tuner, period. I just started a recording on one tuner and then just channeled up and it rebooted. This was between 2 HD channels. I'm watching channels on Tuner 1 so it's trying to switch to Tuner 2. Also tried going to an OTA local. Then hit PIP, window came up fine. Then hit SWAP and it rebooted.
> ...


Same here, except I found it in a slightly different way: I had two recordings going on simultaneously and I picked one to start playing before it completed. That caused an immediate reboot. And thanks for the fix!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

While playing back a saved DVR event (with no recording going on), press the channel down button and I get a reboot of the receiver. Happens about 30-40% of the time. How frustrating.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> While playing back a saved DVR event (with no recording going on), press the channel down button and I get a reboot of the receiver. Happens about 30-40% of the time. How frustrating.


I tried this about 10 times. Each time it merely took me directly to the last LIVE channel I was watching. No reboots.

Is this new? I did not know there was a single-button way to quickly exit out of a DVR program.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

moman19 said:


> ...
> Is this new? I did not know there was a single-button way to quickly exit out of a DVR program.


Not new, Change Channel Up or Down stops playback on the 942 as well.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Even my TiVo does this. OOPS - copyright violation!!


----------



## christos99 (Apr 9, 2006)

Dmitry said:


> Same here, except I found it in a slightly different way: I had two recordings going on simultaneously and I picked one to start playing before it completed. That caused an immediate reboot. And thanks for the fix!


I've had the exact same problem since the 3.59 update. Whenever I swap between the tuners or go to a program that's recording on a different tuner than I'm watching and tell it to "Start Over" it reboots. Seems like the problem has to do with switching between the tuners since if I leave it alone, I can watch things that have been completely recorded on either tuner. I called Dish about it, went through the basic troubleshooting (soft reboot, hard reboot, plug directly into outlet), and they decided to ship me a new unit because rebooting is a known 622 issue.

I asked if they could let me download 3.58, which I would say was working about 99% fine for me - I would have to reboot once in a while for lockups, or audio/video sync, or sometimes video loss, but it was at the most once or twice a week, which for me was about the same amount I would have to reboot my old 811, which I upgraded from. I'm a little worried that the new receiver will have the same problem since I am convinced it's an issue with the new software, but we'll see.

I really don't see why Dish won't allow me or anyone else I suppose to install an older software version. Or at least reinstall 3.59. Coming from an IT background, I know that sometimes software just doesn't install right. I'm sure Dish could make it possible in some way. But for whatever reason they would rather just send a replacement receiver. Ah well... I absolutely love my 622 and have been a very happy Dish customer for 5 1/2 years, this is my first semi rant about them. I still am happy with the service, I just think maybe they could have handled it differently. I still use my original SD 3900 receiver on my second TV and have had to reboot it I think maybe twice in 5 1/2 years. Guess the newer technology is more complex 

This is my first post even though I have been lurking for a while


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

moman19 said:


> I tried this about 10 times. Each time it merely took me directly to the last LIVE channel I was watching. No reboots.


Looks like I will have to call Dish. I have 2 of the first 622s released so it may be related...


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

Im getting less audio dropouts, but still a bit of video stuttering.....its better than the last software (at least up to this point) though.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

moman19 said:


> I tried this about 10 times. Each time it merely took me directly to the last LIVE channel I was watching. No reboots.
> 
> Is this new? I did not know there was a single-button way to quickly exit out of a DVR program.


You can hit "View Live TV" and it will take you out of a playback. I also saw a complaint about how hard it was to get to recorded content. If you just hit the DVR button twice, it goes straight to the list of your recordings.

Jeff


----------



## christos99 (Apr 9, 2006)

I fixed the problem. I went into the setup and enabled the shared view option and now it's working like it did before. I've always had the receiver in single mode, and I don't recall what that setting was set at before. But apparently if this is disabled in single mode the receiver will act like this. So from what I can tell the upgrade to the software set it to disabled which I guess is the default setting. 

Needless to say, I called dish and they are already shipping the receiver and can't stop it, so I have to take it and return it with a note explaining. So, I'm very happy again! Hopefully in the future the tech support reps will be a little better versed, could have avoided shipping me a new receiver.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

boylehome said:


> I am no longer hearing the warbling of audio when skipping forward or back.


Same here as far as warble. The only new issue we have is pixelization on the local NBC HD channel. Noticed it a lot during the NHL final game.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Doggfather said:


> Exactly... calling a CSR is a waste of time 99% of the time. I know that [email protected] is for issues relating to picture quality etc.. -Dogg


[email protected] may be a good address, but I have been exchanging notes, a phone call, and logs which started with a comment to [email protected] about missing video on 2 of 4 HD LIL Dallas stations. Just checked an old e-mail and it was: From: "Audio-Video-Quality" <[email protected]>.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

christos99 said:


> I've had the exact same problem since the 3.59 update. Whenever I swap between the tuners or go to a program that's recording on a different tuner than I'm watching and tell it to "Start Over" it reboots. Seems like the problem has to do with switching between the tuners since if I leave it alone, I can watch things that have been completely recorded on either tuner. I called Dish about it, went through the basic troubleshooting (soft reboot, hard reboot, plug directly into outlet), and they decided to ship me a new unit because rebooting is a known 622 issue.
> 
> I asked if they could let me download 3.58, which I would say was working about 99% fine for me - I would have to reboot once in a while for lockups, or audio/video sync, or sometimes video loss, but it was at the most once or twice a week, which for me was about the same amount I would have to reboot my old 811, which I upgraded from. I'm a little worried that the new receiver will have the same problem since I am convinced it's an issue with the new software, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the issues reported by SMinHD. Can you try his workaround chris and see if that solves your issue.

I would like to give SMiniHD kudos for a well done post with a work around and for getting to the root cause so quickly. Excellent work and this type of stuff is exactly the purpose of the support forums. some The credit for finding this bug and the workaround goes to SMinHD.

As for going back to the old version, this has been discussed a number of times. Personally I believe that the reason this is not provided is because of the support issues that can occur with given the user the power. It does also create a number of other wrinkles I could see. Yes Dish could place images on the drive so the user can then go back, but if they did then with each image they would have to test for issues that might crop up when someone reverts back to the previous version. I am sure this is on our wish list, but personally I doubt we will see it. Definitely has an upside, but I also see the downside with providing this functionality.


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Ron. Only being a Dish customer for a week now, I've benefited greatly from this board. Glad to give back. I was going to stay up all night trying to find a fix if necessary. I absolutely love the 622 and would cry like a little girl if I was forced to part ways.


Ron Barry said:


> Sounds like the issues reported by SMinHD. Can you try his workaround chris and see if that solves your issue.
> 
> I would like to give SMiniHD kudos for a well done post with a work around and for getting to the root cause so quickly. Excellent work and this type of stuff is exactly the purpose of the support forums. some The credit for finding this bug and the workaround goes to SMinHD.
> 
> As for going back to the old version, this has been discussed a number of times. Personally I believe that the reason this is not provided is because of the support issues that can occur with given the user the power. It does also create a number of other wrinkles I could see. Yes Dish could place images on the drive so the user can then go back, but if they did then with each image they would have to test for issues that might crop up when someone reverts back to the previous version. I am sure this is on our wish list, but personally I doubt we will see it. Definitely has an upside, but I also see the downside with providing this functionality.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

If you attempt to swap inputs using the swap button (at least on my 622 and the latest release) it reboots everytime.

The above action first happend when I had a PIP widow up and wanted to swap focus. The PIP widow was a HD channel. (not sure if that mattered or not)

Then I tried swapping with out the PIP window with the same crashing results. (again the other tuner was on a HD channel) 

Becasue I couldn't ever swap tuners (thus take the second input of an HD channe) I could not see if the issue was because I was trying to swap to a HD channel. 


Cheers


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> If you attempt to swap inputs using the swap button (at least on my 622 and the latest release) it reboots everytime.
> 
> The above action first happend when I had a PIP widow up and wanted to swap focus. The PIP widow was a HD channel. (not sure if that mattered or not)
> 
> ...


This sounds like the issue posted earlier in this thread. Do you have Shared View disabled? If so, enable it, this appears to be a work around. Thanks again to SMiniHD for identifying the issue and the work around.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I did some more testing last night and this morning and it looks like the HD mapping causing the OTA recording to miss has been solved. Since this one was dear to my heart (Read as it effected me), is anyone else seeing this as fixed or seeing it has not fixed. Looks fixed to me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have actually seen no video stuttering and no crashes when I hit pip . I haven't been hearing the machine gun stuttering sound when I skip forward and back either. I am afraid to say it , but maybe this is a good software update for me personally. 

KNOCK ON WOOD!!!


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Try putting it in standby for a bit and see if it starts downloading. If that doesn't do it you can run a check switch and after it's done and you exit it should try a download.


It took the update last night and I have not seen the stuttering issue yet today. Prolly inviting murphy back to my house though. And I didn't check to see the software version until after I noticed the stuttering hadn't happened for several hours. Not even sure if this was addresses in the update. Haven't read the notes yet.

Also, do not have the PIP swap issue. Hooked up with HDMI.

Also part deaux, I have had the machine gun stuttering audio before but ONLY when watching OTA locals. Every time it is when going from a commercial back to feature show. Have not had a chance to check it out on the new version.


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

While I know the main things that people are looking for are fixes for stuttering, HDMI, freezes, etc. (as am I), I would also like to see the caller ID fixed. Mine detects caller ID maybe 1 out of 30 calls when my 921 worked every single time. L3.59 did nothing to fix that, but maybe noone cares anyway (except me).


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I had audio stutter this evening (first time we turned it on today). I had to pull the plug to get the system to reboot, holding the power button simply made the green light blink off every 5 seconds or so.

After reboot, I tried to record one channel and watch another one. The system locked up and rebooted itself. I found that dual mode was active. So I put it in single mode with shared view and then had no problems with two recordings going at the same time. Is the lockup normal behavior for dual mode?

Jeff


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

pcnetwrx said:


> While I know the main things that people are looking for are fixes for stuttering, HDMI, freezes, etc. (as am I), I would also like to see the caller ID fixed. Mine detects caller ID maybe 1 out of 30 calls when my 921 worked every single time. L3.59 did nothing to fix that, but maybe noone cares anyway (except me).


Caller ID has always been an interesting animal with DISH receivers. It seems that no matter what receiver it is (me personally, 501, 721, 921, 942, and now 622) different software revs always seem to change the effectiveness of Caller ID. Never seems to be consistent for all users. i.e. right now, and every release for that matter, Caller ID has been great for me on the 622. I remember a few releases on the 942 where it wouldn't show Caller ID until the 4th or 5th ring and others were saying it was great.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Rovingbar said:


> After reboot, I tried to record one channel and watch another one. The system locked up and rebooted itself. I found that dual mode was active. So I put it in single mode with shared view and then had no problems with two recordings going at the same time. Is the lockup normal behavior for dual mode?
> 
> Jeff


I use my 622 in dual mode all the time and have had no recording issues at all, e.g., several recordings at once whi8le viewing a DVR program.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

The only "fix" that I ogt from 359 lasted two days and is now gone!!!! My "no video after the 3:00 AM download" is now back. Oh well..................


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Prior to L359, if a program on an HD channel was not in HD, if I pressed the FORMAT button on 622 remote and set to NORMAL and pressed the Pic Size button on Sammy DLP remote and set to 4:3, I got a "normal" 4:3 picture. Since L359, selecting 4:3 from the Sammy remote gives a pic that is narrow, with black bars outside the Gray Bar (black bar) area that are wider than the Gray Bars. 

With L359, if I use FORMAT on the 622 to set NORMAL and use Pic Size button to set WIDE, I get a nice picture - on both HD channels not currently in HD and on SD channels. The pic fills the screen except for the Gray or Black sidebars at the very edges. I see no distortion or "fat" people. Happens whether program is from HD LIL, HD OTA, or SD and whether program is being transmitted in 1080i or 720p. And whether source is Component or HDMI. Of course, setting 622 to NORMAL and Sammy to WIDE on a true HD pic, whether OTA or HD LIL, gives a full-screen HD pic.

Update 3:25p.m CDT: Only on ABC HD (WFAA Dallas LIL) do I now see something different from the above. The picture is way too narrow on 4:3 when there is no HD program. But now, with the 622 Format set to NORMAL and the Sammy DLP set to WIDE, the picture is still too narrow, with wide sidebars. FOX, NBC, and CBS (HD) have much wider pictures with the same settings. The SD ABC pic out of Dallas has normal sizing for a 4:3 picture. The 510 DVR SD ABC pic is normal with 4:3 sizing. Did Check Swtich and got new EPG on 622. Same story. Unplugged 622 for 10 minutes and rebooted. Same story. Next phase will be to see what ABC HD looks like during primetime when a true HD show is on. Makes no difference if I use 720p or 1080i in the HDTV setup screen. WIDE on 1080i is called Wide TV on 720p, but the sizing is the same.

Update 6-23-06 8:35pm CDT: TitanTV shows "Hope and Faith" on ABC to be in HD. On Dallas ABC HD LIL, with the 622 Format set on NORMAL and the Sammy set on WIDE, I get a picture with black sidebars. Characters are skinny. By changing to Stretch on 622 remote, the picture fills the 16x9 picture and the characters look pretty normal. FOX and CBS Dallas HD LIL and FOX and CBS HD feeds from Sherman all have normal full 16x9 pictrures with NORMAL and WIDE settings. So, either ABC Dallas HD is messed up with sizing - or somehow L359 caused ABC Dallas HD to exhibit this narrow picture phenomenon. ALL other HD from Dish is normal 16x9 format. I had never seen this ABC picture sizing problem before L359.


----------



## Voyagemaster (Apr 27, 2006)

Any one have their timers change from recording "New" to recording "All-?" ?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Can you expand on your question voyagemaster. Is this when setting to record one or after it has been set up.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

This morning I was recording both World Cup games on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.

I tried to change channels (between the two) by selecting one in the guide. This caused a reboot.

After the restart I tried to change channels from the guide to an OTA channel, this too caused a reboot. 

Cheers


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I finished watching a DVR event and brought up the guide. When I selected a channel from the guide to go to the box reboots.


----------



## awardtec (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, got the L359 update on Tuesday, but so far, no joy in Mudville, I still have no HDMI on my 622. Anyone else?


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

After the L359 download, I was experiencing the same issue many other people are reporting here --> Spontaneous reboot when changing from one HD channel to an OTA channel via the EPG. I rescanned my OTA, and the issue was resolved. I haven't noticed any other issues... yet


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

The update to record plus on the preferred recorder works great! This helps a lot.

I was watching an HD recording last night and noticed video stuttering with good audio for the first time.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> I finished watching a DVR event and brought up the guide. When I selected a channel from the guide to go to the box reboots.


I didn't see people writing too much about total crash out reboot here until this latest release, not tons of people are telling about different ways you can get the box to crash and reboot. Nice work Dish. 5 steps backward and one step sideways.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Paradox-sj said:


> This morning I was recording both World Cup games on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.
> 
> I tried to change channels (between the two) by selecting one in the guide. This caused a reboot.
> 
> ...


paradox. Have you read this post and change the setting?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=600355&postcount=16


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it totally confirmed that the HD LOCAL mapdown problem with skipped recordings is fixed so I can reset that?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> I didn't see people writing too much about total crash out reboot here until this latest release, not tons of people are telling about different ways you can get the box to crash and reboot. Nice work Dish. 5 steps backward and one step sideways.


Actually most posts dealingwith the reboots are having to do with a specific setting ebaltz. Based on Mini's post, looks to me like an easy enough workaround. I happen to have always had mine set to enabled so I am not seeing the reboots on my two boxes.

That reminds me.. about time for a poll.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Is it totally confirmed that the HD LOCAL mapdown problem with skipped recordings is fixed so I can reset that?


I am not seeing it in my configuration. I have not heard of anybody else that has tried it. Like I said in another post, would like to hear from people that have turned on the mapping and if they are still seeing the issue. I am not.


----------



## MacKenzieIII (May 5, 2003)

SMinHD said:


> New bug since 3.59 for me. 622 is going black and rebooting when hitting PIP Swap. This happens whether I just hit SWAP while watching single tuner or if I hit PIP first to bring up 2nd tuner in PIP window and then hitting SWAP. Running in Single Mode of course. I was using the heck out of this before 3.59 with no problems. After reboot, everything seems fine until attempting to use PIP again. Connected via HDMI but have had no issues there.
> 
> Update:
> This seems to be a problem with additional tuner, period. I just started a recording on one tuner and then just channeled up and it rebooted. This was between 2 HD channels. I'm watching channels on Tuner 1 so it's trying to switch to Tuner 2. Also tried going to an OTA local. Then hit PIP, window came up fine. Then hit SWAP and it rebooted.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion I had the same problem this morning. I will go try you fix. Still I hope this isn't a sign of something wrong with out 622s.


----------



## Voyagemaster (Apr 27, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Can you expand on your question voyagemaster. Is this when setting to record one or after it has been set up.


We had been recording NEW CSI CrimeScene shows, then the other day it started recording All of the CSI shows.

When I checked the Settings, sure enough it was set to ALL

I can't claim the software change caused it, but I can't explain it either.

I had a heck of time trying to change it back, ended up deleting the timer & starting over.:lol:


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't have to do anything to get random reboots. It'll happen in the middle of playing back a recording. It happens in the middle of a recording so that I end up with two parts of a show with a five minute "hole" in the middle. No rhyme nor reason. Extremely annoying.


----------



## old_blue_64 (Feb 4, 2006)

We've had our ViP622 for about seven weeks. At first, it worked very well, but in the past 10 days or so, we got constant signal interruptions, especially on CBS. It made no difference whether we used the OTA antenna or the dish, we still got reception on the CBS local channel that was unwatchable. 

After repeated calls to Dish, they sent a tech out this morning, who replaced the LNB and the splitter into the DVR/Receiver. It did no good at all. Before he left, he told me that if the equipment changes he made didn't work, it had to be the DVR/Receiver. 

Well, the changes he made had no effect. We still got constant error messages, interrupted reception, and just about nothing on the CBS local channel. I called Dish again, and they are now going to send us a new ViP622. 

Just for the heck of it, I switched the receiver from dual mode to single mode. Now, everything seems to work perfectly. 

Any comments would be most welcome.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You are only getting this on one channel both on OTA and Dish HD. I would suspect that it is source related. I am not sure what you mean by interrupted reception. Are you getting error messages or just picture break up. If it is picture break up does it seem to occur at the same time on both OTA and Dish HD local. 

Try this. Record the same program on OTA and Dish HD and watch them recorded. If recorded you see break up on both OTA and DIsh HD locals at the same points I would suggest it is source related. Even if you are not and it is coming from the same channel but both OTA and Dish HD local I still would suspect source based.


----------



## old_blue_64 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> You are only getting this on one channel both on OTA and Dish HD. I would suspect that it is source related. I am not sure what you mean by interrupted reception. Are you getting error messages or just picture break up. If it is picture break up does it seem to occur at the same time on both OTA and Dish HD local.
> 
> Try this. Record the same program on OTA and Dish HD and watch them recorded. If recorded you see break up on both OTA and DIsh HD locals at the same points I would suggest it is source related. Even if you are not and it is coming from the same channel but both OTA and Dish HD local I still would suspect source based.


Well, false alarm. Everything is not working perfectly. In fact, nothing is working at all. I've spoken to Dish numerous times, and they are now sending me a new ViP622 box. I seem to have a total system failure. I even ran a "Check Switch" routine, which normally offers three tests for each Satellite Input. This time, it ran 38 tests and gave me this message: "One of the satellite imputs or switches is not connected properly. Normal operation will be adversely affected." This has never happened before. As I said, I think I now have total system failure.


----------



## jmcmann (Feb 21, 2006)

So I have an interesting spin on the picture-swap/2nd tuner/reboot issue. I am experiencing the same thing as a result of 359. Enabling the "shared view" work-around deos in fact prevent the reboots and restore normal functionality. My issue comes from the fact that one of my neighboor's apparently also has dish and must be using the 2nd RF remote. My channels are spontaneously changing (bringing the guide up and everything) and they like to set up recordings on my box. This is doubly impressive considering I'm in a single family home with at least 20-30 between my house and the closest neighboor. Fun fun fun. Basically destroys my viewing experience. Anyone have any workarounds for this (turning off the 2nd remote functionality etc)? Thanks.

Dish needs to fix this pronto.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jmcmann said:


> So I have an interesting spin on the picture-swap/2nd tuner/reboot issue. I am experiencing the same thing as a result of 359. Enabling the "shared view" work-around deos in fact prevent the reboots and restore normal functionality. My issue comes from the fact that one of my neighboor's apparently also has dish and must be using the 2nd RF remote. My channels are spontaneously changing (bringing the guide up and everything) and they like to set up recordings on my box. This is doubly impressive considering I'm in a single family home with at least 20-30 between my house and the closest neighboor. Fun fun fun. Basically destroys my viewing experience. Anyone have any workarounds for this (turning off the 2nd remote functionality etc)? Thanks.
> 
> Dish needs to fix this pronto.


Read your manual about changing the remote address (page 72). The UHF remotes are designed to be able to control a receiver from quite a distance.


----------



## jmcmann (Feb 21, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Read your manual about changing the remote address (page 72). The UHF remotes are designed to be able to control a receiver from quite a distance.


Hmmm. Manual? I don't need no stinkin manual  ?

Much thanks TN. Appreciate the help - working much better now.


----------



## omszz (May 29, 2006)

I am getting the reboots as well. I switched to "shared view" and it seems ok now, but I can't imagine Dish didn't discover this issue before pushing down a SW upgrade. The simplest scenarios cause a reboot to happen.

Does anyone know if there is any downside to switching to "Shared View" if you are just using with one TV?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not aware of any downsides to keeping this option set to enabled. I basically have both my boxes enabled with this option and that is why I never saw it. 

My guess is that it is very common for this option to be enabled and that is why it got missed. Possible a late change caused a side effect, but that is only a guess based on my own software related experiences.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

I haven't had the video stutter/audio sync issue since the 3.59 update. Maybe its fixed?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Select a show that you know only comes on a certain channel like Sports Center. The match results will read correctly (i,e. ESPN etc) BUT a few of the description that appear above the match box will be the wrong channel.

I just did this and my third match reads ESPN in the match box but the description reads channel 139 TBS and the info buttton reads The Cosby Show.

Its consistantly does this with searchs that return more than a screen of data. (well that is how I experienced it) I am not sure if it started with 359 or not. 

Cheers-


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

ABC Dallas WFAA HD picture is messed up - or somehow L359 caused ABC Dallas HD to exhibit this narrow picture phenomenon. It seems to be comming in 4:3 aspect ratio. WFAA OTA aspect ratio fine 16:9. ALL other HD from Dish is normal 16x9 format. ABC picture sizing problem seems to have happened with L359.

Any one else in Dallas area seeing this problem???

Is there a way to fix this problem???


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

stol said:


> I haven't had the video stutter/audio sync issue since the 3.59 update. Maybe its fixed?


No stuttering here either since the update, and it was happening daily. However, the night before the update, I plugged my plasma monitor and 622 into a UPS with AVR.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=770423&Sku=ULT31502

Previous threads on other models have reported this to be useful. So, I can't be sure if it's the UPS or the 3.59, but I suspect it is the new software version. I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

netbob said:


> ABC Dallas WFAA HD picture is messed up - or somehow L359 caused ABC Dallas HD to exhibit this narrow picture phenomenon. It seems to be comming in 4:3 aspect ratio. WFAA OTA aspect ratio fine 16:9. ALL other HD from Dish is normal 16x9 format. ABC picture sizing problem seems to have happened with L359.
> 
> Any one else in Dallas area seeing this problem???
> 
> Is there a way to fix this problem???


Could it be possible that you are just getting 4x3 content delivered on the HD picture. This is rather common. Infact I got parts of the soccer game over the weekend delivered in SD (4x3) on the ABC HD channel.

It is very common to get both HD and SD content on the HD channels. is this what you are seeing or is it something else. If it is channel specific, usually points to a source issue rather than the receiver.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

DAG said:


> So, I can't be sure if it's the UPS or the 3.59, but I suspect it is the new software version. I've got my fingers crossed!


I haven't had the major stuttering/audio sync issues since the update, but now I have a problem that I never noticed before 3.59.

This has happened twice now: Watching an HD recording, it starts to stutter just a little bit, its not extremely obvious like before, but more like it misses a frame or two every second and audio is perfect.

Soft boot corrects it. I think both items were recorded on 3.58 so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Could it be possible that you are just getting 4x3 content delivered on the HD picture. This is rather common. Infact I got parts of the soccer game over the weekend delivered in SD (4x3) on the ABC HD channel.
> 
> It is very common to get both HD and SD content on the HD channels. is this what you are seeing or is it something else. If it is channel specific, usually points to a source issue rather than the receiver.


This is happening on a specific channel. So I do beleive it is the Dish source. But when I change it to the OTA for the same channel it looks good. The shows that should be HD have black sidebars and the SD content is squished even more? When I view the channel on TV2 it also has sidebars. I guess I should call Dish? I can't believe only two people are complaining about this.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

stol said:


> I haven't had the major stuttering/audio sync issues since the update, but now I have a problem that I never noticed before 3.59.
> 
> This has happened twice now: Watching an HD recording, it starts to stutter just a little bit, its not extremely obvious like before, but more like it misses a frame or two every second and audio is perfect.
> 
> Soft boot corrects it. I think both items were recorded on 3.58 so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


Most likely this is still the video stutter issue, just more subtle in this release. If a reboot didn't change it and you were watching a MPEG4 channel I'd say it was the MPEG4 encoding, however since a reboot fixes it, it's probably still video stutter.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> Most likely this is still the video stutter issue, just more subtle in this release. If a reboot didn't change it and you were watching a MPEG4 channel I'd say it was the MPEG4 encoding, however since a reboot fixes it, it's probably still video stutter.


 I get a subtle stuttering that last for 3 - 4 seconds irregularly and it never lasts. I get it sometimes on regular sd channels. It doesn't even require a reboot or a skip back. It kind of reminds me of what I had on the 942 before I traded it in. It is different than the mpeg 4 compression artifacts related to the compression scheme that Dish is using and the mpeg 4 encoder issues.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I get a subtle stuttering that last for 3 - 4 seconds irregularly and it never lasts. I get it sometimes on regular sd channels. It doesn't even require a reboot or a skip back. It kind of reminds me of what I had on the 942 before I traded it in. It is different than the mpeg 4 compression artifacts related to the compression scheme that Dish is using and the mpeg 4 encoder issues.


I have seen that occasionally as well. I definetly think this the still the video stuttering bug, but it's just much much more subtle and less frequent than before.


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, nor do I know if it is specific to 3.59, but I have seen a repeated bug with the DVR function.

Often, I start watching a DVR event while it is still recording, get a little ways into it, and then pause it because something comes up that I need to go do something. Then the program finishes recording before I come back to it (while playback is still paused). When I do come back, it is still where I left it and I will continue watching. Some random amount of time later (which may actually be the number of minutes that were left prior to the completion of the recording) it ends like the program is over, but it isn't. If I stay in DVR and try to start from the beginning and fast forward to where I was, it will still end in the same spot. But if I get completely out of DVR and go to live TV, then get back into DVR, I can watch the program to the real completion.

At least there is that workaround, which is more just an annoyance. But I do consider this to be a bug. Does anyone else see this behavior?


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I get a subtle stuttering that last for 3 - 4 seconds irregularly and it never lasts. I get it sometimes on regular sd channels. It doesn't even require a reboot or a skip back. It kind of reminds me of what I had on the 942 before I traded it in. It is different than the mpeg 4 compression artifacts related to the compression scheme that Dish is using and the mpeg 4 encoder issues.


Well, a search on "stutter" in this forum brought up a lot of hits.

I'm just about two weeks into my 622 install and I notice a slight stutter, or stop/start, but on channels that ARE NOT MPEG4; e.g. ESPN2HD, ESPNNews, my MLS Direct Kick channels. I just started noticing it last week and it seems to go away after awhile, restricted to video only, NOT audio, as far as I can tell. It MAY occur on MPEG4 channels as well, but is definitely not confined to them.

Reason I'm posting this is to ask if this "well-known" stutter problem is tied to the MPEG4 channels (in which case that's NOT the issue that's cropping up). If it is MPEG4 only then I'll see if I can get a different 622. If others are experiencing choppiness on non-MPEG4 channels as well I'll stick it out.

Thanks for any info.

=NLK=


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

nlk10010 said:


> Reason I'm posting this is to ask if this "well-known" stutter problem is tied to the MPEG4 channels (in which case that's NOT the issue that's cropping up). If it is MPEG4 only then I'll see if I can get a different 622. If others are experiencing choppiness on non-MPEG4 channels as well I'll stick it out.


I continue to see the stutter on any channel, not just MPEG4. But 3.59 did seem to greatly improve it where now it seems to not be quite as bad and it seems to go away after a short time without rebooting whereas before I always had to reboot to get it to go away.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

I noticed the stutter slightly while watching "xXx: State of the Union" the other night. I think it was either on StarzHD or HDNetMovies. I noticed when the camera did pans across detailed scenes, the video stream seemed to start dropping frames giving the picture a stuttering effect. I hit pause and then play to see if that helped. It didn't. Then, I changed channels and came back with no improvement. I didn't try any soft or hard boot.
Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

pcnetwrx said:


> I continue to see the stutter on any channel, not just MPEG4. But 3.59 did seem to greatly improve it where now it seems to not be quite as bad and it seems to go away after a short time without rebooting whereas before I always had to reboot to get it to go away.


Yea, I never needed to reboot to get it to go away, sort of just FADES away on its own.

Strangely enough, your response actually makes me feel BETTER. Boy, these big companies really have us trained....THANK YOU E* for making this an issue for ALL subscribers. 

I could understand if the 622 spooled output in live view, but I'm not sure that's the case. Anyway, I'll wait a bit. If I got another 622 it would probably be worse.

Thanks pcnetwrx for taking the time to post a response.

=NLK=


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

pcnetwrx said:


> I continue to see the stutter on any channel, not just MPEG4. But 3.59 did seem to greatly improve it where now it seems to not be quite as bad and it seems to go away after a short time without rebooting whereas before I always had to reboot to get it to go away.


Same here, execpt I had never noticed the stutter until last night. It was pretty bad on a recorded program from HDNET as well as the Jon Stewart show last night. I didn't do a reset and hopefully it will be gone today after the nightly reboot.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

nlk10010 said:


> I could understand if the 622 spooled output in live view, but I'm not sure that's the case.
> =NLK=


It does spool in live view. That's what allows you to skip back and replay something you just watched, or to hit PIP SWAP in single mode and view something on another channel.

I really think the stuttering is due to the tremendous load being placed on the HD with so many different streams being written and read simultaneously. Since the recent addition of Dish On Demand, I now occasionally get stuttering on my 508. I think it's related to disk fragmentation. I don't know how they manage the drive space, but with all the constant disk activity, it's got to be a major issue.


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey, guys,
My 622 is SUPPOSED to be installed tomorrow. I don't know what version of the software is on board, but is there a way to keep it from automatically downloading 3.59? Or should I even try to do this. I guess what I'm asking is do the benefits of L359 outweigh the possible downside?


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

I got my 622 on June 17 and it was loaded with L3.59, and used it for the first time to watch the Red Sox and Braves on ESPN HD the following night. The stuttering was terrible in the beginning. It made watching baseball a comic experience. The ball and the players jumped from place to place. I was in and out of the room, so I was using the 'skip back' often when I returned.

The good news is that the stuttering went away during the course of the game, and I haven't noticed it on any show since. I'm thinking that the MPEG2decompressor needed some time to initialize tables. Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?

The only problem I notice now is a voice delay sometimes. Since I mostly have been watching sports, I don't often see any speaking people, so I don't know how prevalent it is. I also notice that the picture is darker on my DLP than it is using my old 921. I am still waiting for arrival of the HDMI to DVI converter, so I am using component cables temporarily for the 622 and DVI for the 921 while I finish watching my recordings.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Surveyor98 said:


> Hey, guys,
> My 622 is SUPPOSED to be installed tomorrow. I don't know what version of the software is on board, but is there a way to keep it from automatically downloading 3.59? Or should I even try to do this. I guess what I'm asking is do the benefits of L359 outweigh the possible downside?


The 622 does not have a way at this time to prevent an update when the box is placed in standby. Below is a poll on if people thought L.359 was a step up. Personally I think it is and would recommend having L3.59 on your box.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59666


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

nlk10010 said:


> Well, a search on "stutter" in this forum brought up a lot of hits.
> 
> I'm just about two weeks into my 622 install and I notice a slight stutter, or stop/start, but on channels that ARE NOT MPEG4; e.g. ESPN2HD, ESPNNews, my MLS Direct Kick channels. I just started noticing it last week and it seems to go away after awhile, restricted to video only, NOT audio, as far as I can tell. It MAY occur on MPEG4 channels as well, but is definitely not confined to them.
> 
> ...


 The mpeg 4 stuttering issues are NOT related to the new subtle stuttering that comes and goes on ALL Channels. THere used to be pronounced stuttering on video and audio till the latest software update. The mpeg 4 stuttering is just on the true mpeg 4 channels like STARZ HD and the Hd locals. It seems to be isolated to the 1080i channels that Dish is trying to do with less film rate.

The average film and video runs with 30 frames per second. Some one else posted that it looks like Dish is doing 26 - 27 fps on the mpeg 4 hd locals and starz hd. This is causing the jittering effect when the camera pans and there is any movement. Someone else compared it to the" I dream of Jeannie" episode where Tony cranks the machine handle to see the show and it looks like every other frame is missing .

It could be the mpeg 4 encoders that Dish is using with the compression rate . Who knows? One thing right now Mpeg 4 is not ready for primetime.

Send all picture and audio complaints to : [email protected]


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

I haven't had any more of the type of stuttering that was in L3.57 but I have experienced a new type of audio stuttering that sounds like it is underwater or something. Skip back button fixes it.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

Mike D-CO5:

What you say certainly makes sense. My concern was just that the ONLY stuttering people were experiencing was on the MPEG-4 channels, in which case there was something wrong with my 622. Since you seem to indicate that others are experiencing a (different type of) stutter on ALL channels AS WELL, my 622 is apparently no different from any one else's, in which case I will wait to see if a SW fix comes down the pike.

Thanks for taking the time to clarify.

=NLK=


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I came home from vacation a few days ago and saw that 3.59 had downloaded to the 622 -- I was excited and had hoped that the stuttering/web-cam-like video issues on TV1 & TV2 had been addressed. Disappointed once again!


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

pcnetwrx said:


> But 3.59 did seem to greatly improve it where now it seems to not be quite as bad and it seems to go away after a short time without rebooting whereas before I always had to reboot to get it to go away.


Spoke too soon--I had to reboot today to get the stuttering to go away on a non-HD channel. It still seems to not happen as often as before 3.59, but they certainly don't have it fixed all of the way yet! Rebooting once a week is quite a bit better than the nearly every day rebooting I was doing before!


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

pcnetwrx said:


> Spoke too soon--I had to reboot today to get the stuttering to go away on a non-HD channel. It still seems to not happen as often as before 3.59, but they certainly don't have it fixed all of the way yet! Rebooting once a week is quite a bit better than the nearly every day rebooting I was doing before!


I honestly don't see any improvement with the video quality during playback or live TV.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Voyagemaster said:


> Any one have their timers change from recording "New" to recording "All-?" ?


When 3.59 came out I lost many of my timers. The program guide had "no information available, and consequently I couldn't tell what was what without doing an "info" on each timer. I think if you have name based recording set and you lose the program guide it then loses track of what is new. In my case it switched most of my timers to "all". This may be a downside to NBR.

Perhaps if I waited long enough for the guide to repropagate itself the timers may have fixed themselves as well. But I waited for half a day and gave up and just deleted the ones that were about to fill my hard drive with mulitple repeats and wipe out the programs I'd already recorded. I was not happy.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

For several updates now the following scenario occurs: If you set up a recording for a program that runs for say an hour or two, and then edit the timer to extend it beyond the next program on the same channel, it only records the first program even though the timer appears to be set correctly to record both programs with one timer.

Is that clear? So let's say there are three episodes of MASH on the same channel. Rather than set up three timers, I set the first one, and then extended it to include the next two. Examining the timer all looks correct with the starting and ending times. However, only the first hour gets recorded.

Anyone else notice this? Want to try it yourself?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

knealy said:


> For several updates now the following scenario occurs: If you set up a recording for a program that runs for say an hour or two, and then edit the timer to extend it beyond the next program on the same channel, it only records the first program even though the timer appears to be set correctly to record both programs with one timer.
> 
> Is that clear? So let's say there are three episodes of MASH on the same channel. Rather than set up three timers, I set the first one, and then extended it to include the next two. Examining the timer all looks correct with the starting and ending times. However, only the first hour gets recorded.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Want to try it yourself?


Yes, I've tried modifying the timer to extend it over two shows and only the original timer amount gets recorded. It seems to ignore any manual changes that are made after the initial timer is set. I've mentioned this in the past on these forums but no update has been issued yet to correct this bug. I now keep the multiple sequential timers instead of spanning them over the whole time and it seems to work fine that way.


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

Had 622 installed on Thursday, June 29, 2006, and immediately began experienceing audio synch problems. System is set on single mode with shared view enabled and audio synch set to High Definition in menus.

I noticed other posters are having the same issue. Of those have any of you done anything to fix the problem that apparently came up with the down load of the last software upgrade? My system is showing v. L359.

Thanks


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's not new with L359. It has always been with us in varying degrees. In some forms, it is bypassed by pressing the skip back button once or twice. Some people say they have to perform a reset of the 622 but I have never had it that bad. Mine actaully seems much better with L359 than the previous versions.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> It's not new with L359. It has always been with us in varying degrees. In some forms, it is bypassed by pressing the skip back button once or twice. Some people say they have to perform a reset of the 622 but I have never had it that bad. Mine actaully seems much better with L359 than the previous versions.


 Same here.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

hmcewin said:


> Had 622 installed on Thursday, June 29, 2006, and immediately began experienceing audio synch problems. System is set on single mode with shared view enabled and audio synch set to High Definition in menus.
> 
> I noticed other posters are having the same issue. Of those have any of you done anything to fix the problem that apparently came up with the down load of the last software upgrade? My system is showing v. L359.
> 
> Thanks


Audio sync is not always a 622 problem. Sometimes it is a problem at the source.


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Audio sync is not always a 622 problem. Sometimes it is a problem at the source.


Had far fewer audio synch problems with the D* than have had with 622. Think that rules out the source as the cause. The worse audio synch I had with D* was the Jay Leno show. Could be corrected by simply switching channels a couple of times.

Yes I have tried the jump back button on the 622 which someone suggested and it does not seem to help.

Over the holiday had my first spontaneous reboot and it took forever to finish the process.

Lots of macroblocking on the Local HD stations last night.

At the moment, I am not very happy with the switch to Dish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

hmcewin,

Are most of the sync problems that you are seeing related to the Dish HD Locals or are you seeing it accross the board? As to ruling out an upstream issue, I think just the fact that you did not see it with D* would not rule it out. It is my understanding that D* and E* encode the streams before sending them up so the problem still can be upstream related, though I could be wrong on this issue. 

In any case.... Lets dig a bit deeper. What channels are you seeing the issue on specificially? Is it all channels? 

As to the spontaneous reboot, did you do something right before it happend or did it just reboot while watching something. IF you did do something, what was it? (Do you have shared view enabled? If not, enable it)


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> hmcewin,
> 
> Are most of the sync problems that you are seeing related to the Dish HD Locals or are you seeing it accross the board? As to ruling out an upstream issue, I think just the fact that you did not see it with D* would not rule it out. It is my understanding that D* and E* encode the streams before sending them up so the problem still can be upstream related, though I could be wrong on this issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron.

Shared view is enabled and in single mode. Using Dish 1000. Signal stregth or respective sats is : 129 /75, 119/100, 110/100.

The synch problems are mostly on HD channels; SAt locals, Sat nationals and OTA. Last night was watching Showtime HD and the sound was a beat ahead of the lip movement.

My activity when the reboot happened. I had programmed the 622 to record 3 of the July 4th shows, all came on at different times. I was watching one of the HD locals when the reboot happened. During that time I was seeing lots of blocking up and dropping out of the signal. There was no weather issues, raining, etc at the time.

Not sure what happened is a reboot. Here is what came on the screen: Lost sat signal and proceeded to download something that was 1 of 5, 2 of 5 etc till it got loaded. I think it went through this with SAt 110 and 129 but not sure. During this time I could not get any response from any of the buttons but the DVR. This allowed me to watch a previously recorded event.

Thank you for your interest in my problems.

Any recommendations on what to do?

After everything settled down, I did the hold power button for ten seconds and it went through a reboot. 
What is soft reboot?

What is hard reboot?

PS The quality of the live and recorded HD content is very good on Dish and exceeds D* quality. The SD stuff looks about the same. I do not watch much of that SD. The 622 is the first DVR I have owned (leased!!) and it makes watching HD a pure pleasure. Hope the glitches I am experiencing can be fixed near term.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

A hard reboot would be when you unplug the 622 for a minute or so and then plug it back in. 

A soft reboot would be when you just press the power button on the front of the 622 for a number of seconds to allow it to reboot.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

knealy said:


> For several updates now the following scenario occurs: If you set up a recording for a program that runs for say an hour or two, and then edit the timer to extend it beyond the next program on the same channel, it only records the first program even though the timer appears to be set correctly to record both programs with one timer.


That happened to me yesterday when I was trying to record the space shuttle blasting off on HDNET (Very cool BTW in HD!!), I thought I just did something wrong when I extended the time. Good thing I noticed that the red record light wasn't on.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

I am having an issue where my 622 reboots when changing channels. It seems to only happen when I am recording something on another channel. It occurs very frequently though.

Im in single mode.

I didnt experience this before 359.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you enable shared view as described earlier in this thread? There is a known reboot problem in L359 if you are in single mode and do not have shared view enabled.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Did you enable shared view as described earlier in this thread? There is a known reboot problem in L359 if you are in single mode and do not have shared view enabled.


Ah, I think I disable shared view....ill change it tonite and see if that works. Thanks.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

hmcewin said:


> Had far fewer audio synch problems with the D* than have had with 622. Think that rules out the source as the cause. The worse audio synch I had with D* was the Jay Leno show. Could be corrected by simply switching channels a couple of times.


Interesting. I had exactly the opposite expericence. I frequently had audio sync problems with D*, especially watching HDNet. I haven't had any problems with the 622 and E*.

Given that this seems to be all over the map, and not provider or DVR specific, I wonder what the real problem is?

As a side note, the new HDMI spec has added some stuff to help with sync issues, so apparently this isn't a small, provider-specific issue.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea! Finally I have channel information for WFLI - TV53 in Chattanooga!!! It only took 9 months! 

I'll stop complaining now (of course, it's re-run season, and I really haven't been using my 622, so I don't know if there are any new is sues).


----------



## jenniferny (May 28, 2006)

Dish installed the 622 on 5/16/06. The HDMI connection worked for 8 days and has been dead ever since. The real problem is that Dishnetwork does not acknowledge that there is a problem with the HDMI connection, they keep trying to tell me it is hooked up wrong. My response was why did the HDMI connection work for 10 days if it was just connected wrong. They do not have any answer for that except to say that there is no problem with the HDMI connection.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

After several weeks with my 622, I had my first real problem today. When I turned it on, I had no video on any channel. Guide and menus were fine, just no video (or audio). A reboot fixed it. Oh well, honeymoon's over.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

j_nolesfan said:


> I noticed the stutter slightly while watching "xXx: State of the Union" the other night. I think it was either on StarzHD or HDNetMovies. I noticed when the camera did pans across detailed scenes, the video stream seemed to start dropping frames giving the picture a stuttering effect. I hit pause and then play to see if that helped. It didn't. Then, I changed channels and came back with no improvement. I didn't try any soft or hard boot.
> Cheers,
> Jeff


Jeff,

This particular version of the stutter isn't really a 622 problem - it's an MPEG4 uplink problem at Dish that I have reported many times. Very annoying, though.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually I already reported that Dish fixed the StarzHd channel. The dish quality folks sent me an email back on the 10 th and asked me how the channel looked. It has been fixed.  

They had to reduce the resolution to I think it is 1480 x 1080 , ( I am not sure of this resolution but others more knowledgeble will chime in I am sure) but it no longer jerks in panning scenes. THis has caused a lot of people to accuse Dish of doing HD Lite, but at least the channel can be watched now without a stomach ache. It is still better than what Directv calls hd at 1280 x 1080. 

I have hopes that once Dish does all the hd channels in mpeg 4 next summer that they can put them back in full hd resolution. IF not then then maybe once they get all the channels in sd and hd in full mpeg 4. I for one can't tell the difference on my two hdtvs , both 57"and 26" toshiba tvs. 

Dish has already said to Scott at the satguys website and when I talked to someone that called me a while back from Dish to see if I had any questions about the hd receivers etc, that they plan on being the first provider to do 1080p someday soon. I would hope that this will be the case and it won't be upconverted Hd lite . 

At least the picture looks good now and their are no more mpeg 4 motion artifacts in the picture , especially when the camera pans or there is fast moving
action.:allthumbs


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> At least the picture looks good now and their are no more mpeg 4 motion artifacts in the picture , especially when the camera pans or there is fast moving
> action.:allthumbs


I'm still seeing some motion blurring issues when it comes to fast motion on dark scenes, however not during brighter scenes. Like you said the jerky motion appears to be fixed and that was the most annoying part.

I think the way I'd describe StarzHD now is, better than before, now watchable, but still not near the quality of the MPEG2 HD channels. I really hope that someday soon they will be able to get the quality on par with the MPEG2 channels. The 2 biggest issues I still see are the motion bluring and lack of detail, especially noticeable in faces, sometimes they are almost clay like.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Rob, I am watching mine on a 57 " hdtv from Toshiba using hdmi and I don't see the clay faces or the blur on the fast scenes. IN fact I have been mointoring this channel since it came out along with my hd locals in mpeg 4 and I still don't see any of the motion artifacts you are talking about. I have recorded quite a few hd movies since they fixed it and even made dvds of them with my dvd recorder. WHat kind of tv and connection are you watching Starz hd on?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Rob, I am watching mine on a 57 " hdtv from Toshiba using hdmi and I don't see the clay faces or the blur on the fast scenes. IN fact I have been mointoring this channel since it came out along with my hd locals in mpeg 4 and I still don't see any of the motion artifacts you are talking about. I have recorded quite a few hd movies since they fixed it and even made dvds of them with my dvd recorder. WHat kind of tv and connection are you watching Starz hd on?


I see it on my 43" plasma via HDMI at 720p. I think some may have to do with the source material, some movies appear worse than others. The movie where it seemed the worst in the last few days was 'The Excorcism of Emily Rose' or something like that, I only watched about 15 minutes of it but it was enough to see problems still existed. Also, I was watching 'The Brothers Grimm' and saw some as well. I sit about 7 ft from my TV, how far from yours are you? What kind of connection and output mode are you using? If I move back to about 12 feet from my TV the loss of detail doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I sit about 12' away from my tv and I am using hdmi to my sony A/v receiver that passes the hdmi signal through to the dvi adapter to my57' hdtv. I also have my tv set to movie mode with only 25 in sharpness, as opposed to 50 or 100 on the meter, and my setting to warm mode rather than middle or cool mode. I get very good picture on just about everything especially the hd channels. Sharpness has always been the killer to my picture. I keep it very low or non existent on my tvs to reduce the jaggedy noisy picture. Sitting far enough away fixes the rest. My mom and dad have a 27" Magnovox sd televison with a sd dishnetwork 625 receiver. They sit about 12 'or farther , if you are in the dining room and the tv looks wonderfull on all sat channels . My dad keeps saying why upgrade to hd when the picture looks so good?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Sitting far enough away fixes the rest.


That really seems to be the key. I spent some more time looking at this and being super critical, the clay face issue really isn't that bad. It doesn't show up much and I'm guessing may be more source related. It's much worse on my local HD MPEG4 channels, I wonder if the same changes have been made there. I hope not because they don't seem as good as StarzHD.

However, at 7' from my 43" TV the bluring during motion is still there. It can really wash out the picture at times. However, if I move back to 10' -12' feet I don't pick up on it as much.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Got stuck in stretch mode last night for the first time since I've had the 622. Had to unplug and re-boot to get out of it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How did you get stuck in stretch mode, hokie? Steps?


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> How did you get stuck in stretch mode, hokie? Steps?


I was watching a SR program in stretch, then brought up the guide, pressed SWAP and from that point on I was stuck. When I say stuck, I could cycle through all the formats, and the picture would change size, but never come back to the correct size. It was like every format was super-sized. For example, if I changed to Gray Bars, the gray bars were completely off the screen.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I had my first hiccup with 359, was recording three shows (one OTA) and watching dvr of one of the shows (dish feed) delayed. the shows recorded three different lengths, 1:03, 1:04 and 1:05 and when the third show finished recording, the screen went black, the fan noise or disk noise got louder, all front panel lights lit up and the 622 rebooted. I run in single mode with shared view enabled. after the reboot, all was normal and all shows were recorded. this has only happened once and I can't find any post of it, maybe I missed it. Has anyone had similiar to this happen?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

langlin this would be termed a spontaneous reboot. Where you doing anything at the time this occurred with the remote? If you were just watching TV and not interacting with the unit it would be hard to reproduce. Can you remember the steps you did right before the reboot. Did it seem to occur when you pressed a key?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

no Ron, we were just watching the DVR feed of one of the three shows and did not use the remote control at that time. It did occur at the same time that the unit stopped recording but I did not do anything at that time, was watching a delayed of one of the shows that had just stopped recording 1 minute before.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Has anyone been able to modify the start and stop times of a timer and have it function correctly? When I modify it, I can get duplicate timers (one with the original time, and one with the modified time) or it can disappear from the list altogether and then show up again later.


----------

